# NH bc5070 Hayliner



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I am looking into buying a new square baler and was considering the NH bc5070 Hayliner. I would love to hear your opinion on this baler. I will be baling mostly timothy and orchard grass mixed hay and also oat straw. I am currently using a Vermeer 554xl round baler for fescue hay but am trying to tap into the horse market with square bales. I have never operated a square baler. Any thoughts or suggestions will be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

They are great balers. Search them on this forum and you will find a TON of information.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

All I can say is that I love mine. I've been running NH balers for 40 years and other than one particular baler from years past, they have been great. Mike


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mine has been great as well. I went from a 570 to the 5070 Hayliner and it is a HOSS, I did install a left hand feeder wedge in it to improve flake size and it came with the flywheel bolt out of line with the access hole - very minor fix though. I agree with Mike in my opinion as well - I have had one baler they had to take back because of issues but other than that NH has been great and I would'nt want any other brand of round or square baler.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a 5070 and pretty much love it. The slip clutch is a weak spot but easily overcome. Keep it full. Keep the chamber doors all the way closed and you should be fine. If you buy a new one have patience till the paint wears off. I have owned and baled behind almost all of them and wouldnt own anything but NH anymore.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. I talked to my local New Holland dealer and they said the bc5070 equipped with the hydraulic tongue swing, hydraulic pickup, and hydraformatic bale tension would cost $20,000. They said that the bc5070 Hayliner with the hydraulic tongue swing, hydraulic pickup, and the hydraformatic bale tension would cost $22,300. Do y'all think that it is worth the extra money for the bc5070 Hayliner? Thank You.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

By it loaded! You will never regret it later. Always costs 10% more if you want to add in the future. Makes the resale of the baler higher if you have to pedal it someday.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

farmercline we have not moved past the 575 series balers but my opinion of new holland balers is there are none better. when we last bought a new baler we bought hyd tongue and bale pressure. my father said that was the biggest waste of money he had ever seen. with the old rope pulls when coming and going to the fields around the farm the baler was always out in the bale position. meet car put baler in ditch, road into field to narrow put baler in ditch, you get the picture. after having a baler set up this way he thinks it is some of the best money HE ever spent. i agree with HIM and would never have a baler set up without them. as far as the pick up goes we do not have them on our small square balers. we do on the round and big square balers. on the small balers we leave the pick ups down around the farm and only lift them if we are moving over a mile or so. i don't no if i would spend the money for one now but can see why you might. can you tell me the difference between the 5070 and the 5070 hayliner.i can't seem to find one in the online adds. all new holland used to be called hayliners but i see now there is just one. gary


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hay rake, from what I can tell the Hayliner is slightly more heavy duty than the standard bc5070. I had trouble finding information on it also. Two of the three dealers I talked to did not know there was such a thing. I google searched bc5070 Hayliner and a link came up that said this brochure highlights the difference in the bc5070 and the bc5070 Hayliner. The Hayliner comes standard with the hydraulic tongue swing, hydraulic pickup, and the hydraformatic bale tension while on the bc5070 those are all options. The Hayliner also has features that you can not get on the bc5070. Those features are hydraulic side tension rails (hand controlled side rails on the bc5070), cast iron hay wedges (sheet metal on the bc5070), a twelve inch longer and slightly heavier bale case, hardened plunger rails, larger tires (same as bc5080), and a larger twine box (same as bc5080). I would like to have the hydraulic pickup because I am located in the hills of western North Carolina where a 20 acre field is big an a 8 to 10 acre field is average so I will have some highway tarvel between baling and it would be nice to not have to crank the pickup to a raised position every few acres. For my size of operation I know it would not be necessary to have this heavy duty of a baler but I do not plan on getting another one for a long time hopefully. Thank You.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

if taken care of a baler can last a long time. we still have a 74 276 and i know of an old 55 still going. get it the way you want it keep it good and you will have it for a long time. good luck


----------



## agrismart (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a MF 1849 inline baler that does good if the straw or hay is dry (if is damp at all you better have a 5 gallon bucket of shear bolts) but I also have 2 NH 5070 hayliners that will eat anything you put in the throat. I will have to say that the hayliner edition with the side tension is the best thing NH has ever added. I pick up my bales with self propelled stack wagons and the 5070 makes a perfect bale every time. I think that a regular 5070 that is not a hayliner would not be any different than the NH 575. So pay the difference and get the hayliner.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

How do you plan on handling the little bales? Accumulator, stack wagon, or a thrower, or???? Because of the longer balecase, a thrower can't be put on the hayliner model, but for anything else, I think it might be worth it.

Rodney


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Rodney, I plan on pulling a wagon behind the baler with one person taking the bales off the baler and another stacking. I do not have enough wagons to do all of my hay this way so the remainder will have to be picked up out of the field by hand and stacked on to a 2 ton truck and trailers. Hopefully I will find some customers interested in buying out of the field instead of the barn. I would love to have a stack wagon but I do not have any sheds that will work for that as most of the hay will be stacked in old dairy barn lofts. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

If you're stacking in a loft, you are going to have to handle bales no matter how you pick them up. You may want to look for an old NH stacker wagon. That will eliminate the off-the-baler stacking in the field and concentrate all the manual labor at the barn. I don't like to leave bales in the field and if you rely on in-the-field sales, it's almost guaranteed that some won't show up. That also puts a lot of vehicle traffic in your fields.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

If I was you and had that much hay and could afford it New Holland made a few bale wagons with single bale unload that would unload right onto a hay elivator and that would save labor in the field and a person on the wagon when your unloading.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

and if you really want to get funky find a kemper tornado. it picks up hay from the field and unloads into a mow or onto a conveyor. it holds 125 bales loads as fast as a new holland and will out right kill a mow crew. the only problem is finding one. last i knew there were only three in north america with two being in canada and the other being in maine.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

That is an interesting contraption...... Ballenkarussell Kemper - YouTube


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

it is very interesting. ours is quite a bit bigger. it has tandem axles goes one tier higher and is probably a good 15-20 feet longer. and trust me when i tell you the guy in that video was crawling. you can go every bit as fast as a nh bale wagon. it didn't show unloading but if you look at the back you see a shoot. you position that any where from down like a slide or up to about 30 degrees. put the pto in gear go to the back where you can see whats going on pull a rope to engage the drive and 125 bales come off in under 5 minutes with tractor at idle. you start and stop the cycle at the speed your crew can handle it. trust me when i say you can make a mow crew howl. when i was a kid i was one of the ones howling. the other thing is it is very entertaining. sometimes you have anywhere from one to five cars just sitting on the road watching, and hey we are always happy to entertain. thanks for the video. gary


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

That thing is really cool. Thanks.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

When I was looking I noticed that Fella makes one also, or it's a rebadged Kemper. I wonder why they never caught on here? Down here we weren't into big multi-story barns but there were a lot up North. I guess labor was cheaper. BTW FarmerCline, Zeus3MX posted a video of the NH balewagon with the single bale unloader in another thread. I had heard of those but never seen it.


----------

